# Sense Blazer Mini



## Schnappie (1/2/17)

Looks like a serious flavour tank for commercial coil folks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/2/17)

Got my eye on this one. Reviews are all good and I love the refill system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/2/17)

Will test nicely with some new juice and give my comments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/2/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Will test nicely with some new juice and give my comments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow plz do would love to hear. Where did you find one?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> Wow plz do would love to hear. Where did you find one?



Lim from Dragon Vapes hooked me up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (23/2/17)

Very cool. Cant wait to hear ur opinion


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/2/17)

Best tank I have ever used. Flavor and cloud production is insane for the size of the coil and so easy to fill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (25/2/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Best tank I have ever used. Flavor and cloud production is insane for the size of the coil and so easy to fill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @OnePowerfulCorsa, it would be interesting to know what u'r comparing it to. Could u perhaps name your top 3 or top 5 tanks in order in terms of flavor production?


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Best tank I have ever used. Flavor and cloud production is insane for the size of the coil and so easy to fill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good to hear @OnePowerfulCorsa 
What coils (and power) are you using with it?
And what is the tank capacity?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/2/17)

My apologies I should have given more details but was so chuffed I forgot. My previous best sub ohm tanks: 

Big Baby Beast
Sense Herakles Plus
Freemax Starre Pure
DotMod Sub ohm tank

The Blazer trumps all. Using the 0.4ohm coil that comes in the box. Running it between 60 and 65 watts on a Minikin V2. 

Juice of choice is Opus Glitch and for comparison and to be fair I also used Pear and Caramel from Creamy Clouds which I have tasted in all of the above tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/2/17)

Tank capacity is 3.5mls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/2/17)

Sjoh that sounds impressive , heard it has a ceramic coil option as well?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/2/17)

Did not see a ceramic option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (25/2/17)

Apparently the 0.4 is ceramic surrounded by cotton 
http://thebestvape.com/product/sense-blazer-mini-tank/


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> Apparently the 0.4 is ceramic surrounded by cotton
> http://thebestvape.com/product/sense-blazer-mini-tank/



I will definitely check for you and let you know when I am back home tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/2/17)

From the videos neither of the coils seems to be ceramic not sure why some sites claim this


----------

